# Crain's petrophysical handbook



## محمد الاكرم (3 مايو 2013)

السلام
هام جدا
الموقع
Crain's Petrophysical Handbook - Online Petrophysics Reference Manual
الكتاب
crain's petrophysical handbook - Download - 4shared
وفقكم الله


----------



## م/وفاء (4 مايو 2013)

دائما متألق بمشاركاتك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## jabbar_k74 (29 يوليو 2013)

شكراً


----------



## ayadisif (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*thanks*

thank you


----------

